# 27 Zoll Gaming-Monitor ohne InputLag - Welcher ist gut ?



## ice2009 (3. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute!

Welcher 27-Zoll-Monitor ist gut zum zocken ?
Welcher hat HDCP, HDMI, 2MS FullHD und keinen InputLag ?
Welcher kommt am besten mit einer PS3 und einem Gaming-PC zurecht ?
Der Samsung SynchMaster 2770H und die Liyama ProLite Serie scheinen auch gute 27-Zoll-Monitore zu haben. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung ob diese Geräte einen InputLag haben oder nicht. Der Monitor sollte sich für schnelle Shooter und Games sowie Filme eignen. Ein InputLag wäre daher sehr schlecht, da ich mit dem Gerät online zocken möchte.

Vielleicht habt ihr davon mehr Ahnung oder Fachwissen. Danke für eure Antworten. Über Tips würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Pravasi (4. Juli 2010)

Der Samsung passt.


----------



## FatBoo (4. Juli 2010)

Einen LCD ohne Inputlag gibts nicht.

2ms Reaktionszeit sind auch nur g/g Werte, sprich nicht aussagekräftig. Die "echte" Reaktionszeit liegt meist irgendwo zwischen 10 und 25ms


----------



## TheRammbock (4. Juli 2010)

Also so schlimm wie hier im Forum oft beschrieben ist es wirklich nicht. Inputlag bedeutet ja, wenn der LCD das Bild etwas verzögert wiedergibt. Als Beispiel: Man stuppst ganz schnell und leicht einen Kontroller bei einer Spielkonsole an und der LCD gibt die Bewegung erst etwas später wieder. Und da sind selbst 10 oder eben auch bis zu 25 *MILLI*sekunden irrelevant *denk* 

Übrigens steht der Samsung SyncMaster P2770HD bei mir auch ganz oben auf der Liste und wird auch in den nächsten 2 oder 3 Wochen meinen Schreibtisch zieren.


----------



## Elkgrin (4. Juli 2010)

> Und da sind selbst 10 oder eben auch bis zu 25 MILLIsekunden irrelevant  *denk*


Davon _könnte_ man ausgehen, trifft im Shooterleben aber eben _nicht_ zu . Gerade bei Q3 ist sowas schlimm.

Dass jedes LCD einen gewissen Inputlag hat, weiß der TE sicher auch, nur sollte er sich halt deutlich unter 10ms befinden. Solche Glanzleistungen wie damals beim Dell, ich glaube es war der 2408 schlagmichtot, kann niemand gebrauchen.

Dass Inputlag ungleich Reaktionszeit ist sollte auch klar sein.


@ TE:
Geh' mal auf PRAD | Index Startseite und gebe dort in der Suchmaske unter "Monitore" die Gerätebezeichnung ein. Da sind schon ein paar Threads in deren Forum. Es gibt einen Test von einem P2770HD, kA inwiefern die beiden Modelle identisch sind (vllt sich es die selben und der TE war nur ungenau in seinem Eröffnungspost). 223BW rocks 

PRAD | Testbericht Samsung P2770HD


----------



## Whitey (4. Juli 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Also so schlimm wie hier im Forum oft beschrieben ist es wirklich nicht. Inputlag bedeutet ja, wenn der LCD das Bild etwas verzögert wiedergibt. Als Beispiel: Man stuppst ganz schnell und leicht einen Kontroller bei einer Spielkonsole an und der LCD gibt die Bewegung erst etwas später wieder. Und da sind selbst 10 oder eben auch bis zu 25 *MILLI*sekunden irrelevant *denk*



@ TheRammbock 

Naja, schön wenn man einfach ohne bedenken aus anderen Foren übernimmt ohne in frage zustellen ob das dort geschriebene stimmt oder nicht.

Was genau ist der Input-Lag?, Samsung - HIFI-FORUM

Inputlag hat nur praktisch etwas mit der Mauseingabe zutun, doch in wirklichkeit ist es die zeitliche Differenz die messbar wird wenn man einen CRT(CRT gernerell kein Inputlag) und einen TFT an ein und dieselbe Grafikkarte schließt und es trotz extakt gleicher Datenausgabe der Grafikkarte zu unterschiedlichen ergebnissen am TFT und CRT kommt. 

Hier ist eine ausführliche Erklärung von Prad.de:

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/specials/inputlag/inputlag.html


----------



## TheRammbock (4. Juli 2010)

Weissi schrieb:


> @ TheRammbock
> 
> Naja, schön wenn man einfach ohne bedenken aus anderen Foren übernimmt ohne in frage zustellen ob das dort geschriebene stimmt oder nicht.
> 
> ...



Erstmal Fragen, bevor man etwas behauptet, schließlich kann ich einunddieselbe Person sein 

Erst überlegen und dann um sich schlagen, nicht anders herum. 

Aber der Link zur Erklärung ist brauchar


----------



## Whitey (4. Juli 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Erstmal Fragen, bevor man etwas behauptet, schließlich kann ich einunddieselbe Person sein



Könnte sein, ja, aber ich bin mal davon ausgegangen das du nicht selbst noch mal deinen 2 Jahre alten Post kopierst, da man ja auch vom wissen her immer etwas reifer wird, um so länger man sich mit einem Thema auseinandersetzt.


----------



## TheRammbock (4. Juli 2010)

Gut gekonntert  Soo, aber wieder btt bitte


----------



## ice2009 (4. Juli 2010)

Jetzt stell sich nur die Frage ob die Geräte einen InputLag haben oder nicht. Ich finde im Internet leider keine Informationen. Der HD soll ja nur bedingt zum spielen geeignet sein. Aber der H soll ganz gut sein. Nur nirgendwo wird auf den InputLag eingegangen. Das Gerät sollte schon Games in Echtzeit darstellen. Ambitioniertes Gaming ist nur mit schneller Hardware möglich, daher ist der InputLag ein riesiger Nachteil egal wie gering er auch ist.


----------



## Whitey (4. Juli 2010)

ice2009 schrieb:


> Jetzt stell sich nur die Frage ob die Geräte einen InputLag haben oder nicht. Ich finde im Internet leider keine Informationen. Der HD soll ja nur bedingt zum spielen geeignet sein. Aber der H soll ganz gut sein. Nur nirgendwo wird auf den InputLag eingegangen. Das Gerät sollte schon Games in Echtzeit darstellen. Ambitioniertes Gaming ist nur mit schneller Hardware möglich, daher ist der InputLag ein riesiger Nachteil egal wie gering er auch ist.



Hmm, du hast doch schon einen Link von Elkgrin bekommen, aber gut hier is nochmal einer für den Samsung P2770HD:

PRAD | Testbericht Samsung P2770HD

und noch einen Link zu Kaufberatung von Prad.de für 27 Zoll Monitore:

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/kaufberatung/spieler26.html


----------



## ice2009 (4. Juli 2010)

Der P2770HD ist leider ein völlig anderer Monitor als der P2770H. Das ist ja das Problem.


----------



## Pravasi (6. Juli 2010)

Also ich habe auch den 2770HD.
Theoretisch,nach Prad,ein zum Spielen nicht so gut geeignetes Gerät.
Praktisch bei L4d2.MWF2,UT3,...also alles nicht soo langsame Games gibt es da aber keine wahrnehmbaren Verzögerungen. Nie!
Das was Messbar ist und das was man diesbezüglich selber wahrnehmen kann sind oft 2 verschiedene Sachen...
Die ganzen Konsoleros z.B. sind nämlich Messtechnisch nicht im geringsten in der Lage,auch nur irgendein Spiel auf dem TV zu zocken. So ist das.


----------



## Elkgrin (6. Juli 2010)

@ TE

Für einen kleinen Überblick hilft dir vllt auch HW-Schwerpunkt: Spieletaugliche Monitore ab 24 Zoll - Günstig, groß und gut - 10 TFTs im Labor | Schwerpunkte | Home | Hardware | GameStar.de . Da ist auch der SM 2770H dabei. Auf den Inputlag wird, so wie ichs beim überfliegen gesehen habe, nicht direkt eingegangen. Ist halt nur ein typischer Spielezeitung-Test.



> Die ganzen Konsoleros z.B. sind nämlich Messtechnisch nicht im geringsten in der Lage,auch nur irgendein Spiel auf dem TV zu zocken. So ist das.



Wieso Konsoleros? Und mit TV meinst Du den 2770HD?


----------



## Pravasi (7. Juli 2010)

Ich meine damit,dass Konsoleros ja vorwiegend am TV spielen. Und dieser hat im Allgemeinen einen wesentlich höheren Inputlag als die meisten Monitore. Wenn Monitore mit 10 ms IPL "abgestraft" werden,was ist den erst mit TVs die mal easy 30 und mehr haben? Nach den hier angelegten Masstäben sind die Teile doch nicht in der Lage auch nur annähernd spieletauglich zu sein. Millionen Konsoleros sehen das aber anscheinend anders...
Deswegen frage ich mich schon,ob man nicht hier und da die eine oder andere Millisekund etwas überbewertet.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (7. Juli 2010)

Der P2770HD hat vor allem dieses blöde Samsungsummen^^ Deswegen ging meiner auch wieder zurück


----------



## TheRammbock (7. Juli 2010)

Ist das so merklich, das Summen, weil eigentlich wollt ich mir den auch zulegen. Und da ich immer bei DVD´s einpenne, wäre das ja schon nicht schön.


----------



## Pravasi (7. Juli 2010)

Bei mir summt nix.


----------



## Whitey (7. Juli 2010)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Ich meine damit,dass Konsoleros ja vorwiegend am TV spielen. Und dieser hat im Allgemeinen einen wesentlich höheren Inputlag als die meisten Monitore. Deswegen frage ich mich schon,ob man nicht hier und da die eine oder andere Millisekund etwas überbewertet.



Ist doch klar, bei Konsolenspielern geht es um nichts anderes als um den Fun, deswegen wir auch mit Controller gezockt, obwohl man vllt mit Maus und Tastatur besser trifft. Ich sag nur ESL, ETF2L und Wireplay dort geht es für PC spieler um mehr als um den Fun, deswegen kann man schon auf einen Inputlag freien Monitor wert legen, da nicht jeder der ESL, ETF2l und Wireplay zockt lust hat ne Röhre zuhause stehen zu haben.


----------



## Pravasi (7. Juli 2010)

Aber ab wann ist der Inputlag wirklich relevant für den Spieler?
Der 2770HD kommt bei Prad nach den Messwerten nicht gut weg. Meine eigenen Bemühungen mal irgendwie eine Verzögerung "herauszuarbeiten"(UT3,wilde Sprünge,sich dabei drehen und zielen,ect...)waren in keinem Spiel von Erfolg gekrönt. Auch Rennspiele bringen für mich keine wahrnehmbare Verzögerung.
L4d2,was ich jeden Tag spiele,ist auch so ein Game wo man nicht in Ruhe zielen tut,sondern im laufen auf Herrscharen von Gegnern zielt die sich zum Teil auch noch schnell bewegen. Wenn ich da nicht treffe liegt das an meinem Skill,aber bestimmt nicht an der Technik. 
Mir leuchtet schon ein,das irgendwann sich die Verzögerungen im Spiel auch tatsächlich wahrnehmbar bemerkbar machen werden. Aber ab wann? 
Lohnt sich vieleicht mal ein eigener Thread für.


----------



## Whitey (7. Juli 2010)

Ich sag mal so, wer möglichst wenig Nachteile in shootern haben möchte sollte ein nahezu Inputlag freies Bild vorweisen, für Profispieler hingegen empfiehlt sich nach wie vor eine Röhre, wem der Skill relativ egal ist und nur zum Fun zockt kann natürlich auch einen Inputlag behafteten Monitor kaufen, man muss sich aber im klaren sein dass, das Maximum nur mit einer Röhre herauszuholen ist, aber wer generell nicht trifft wird durch den Monitor kein Shooterprofi.

Meine Meinung:

Monitor/Fernseher mit Inputlag: Für Gelegenheitsspieler und Leute denen es nicht so wichtig ist etwas zutreffen.

Monitor(TFT) mit geringem oder keinem Inputlag: Für ambitionierte Spieler die Hobby mässig oder im Clan tätig sind.

CRT(Röhre): Für Profispieler und Leute die absolut keinen Nachteil haben möchten.


----------



## TheRammbock (7. Juli 2010)

Muhahahaha, also bin ich der Gelegenheitsspieler und einer von den Leute denen der Skill egal ist 

Jetzt mal im Ernst, DVD, bzw. TV schauen kann ich damit aber ohne Probleme, oder? 

Was ist denn nun mit dem Summen, kann sich da ein stolzer Besitzer noch zu Wort melden?!


----------



## Pravasi (7. Juli 2010)

Ich habe wie schon gesagt kein Summen.


----------



## TheRammbock (8. Juli 2010)

Mhm, das hatte ich gelesen, aber einige Monitore geben ja je nach Helligkeitsstufe ein Summen von sich. Könntest du da mal bitte bei dir rumspielen und hören? 

Wie gesagt, der Tag der Bestellung rückt näher ... ABER ich kann mich ja immernoch anders orientieren.


----------



## Pravasi (8. Juli 2010)

Von 0 auf 100 % gestellt.
Nix zu hören.
Aber das Risiko besteht wahrscheinlich bei jedem Monitor.
Also bestellen und evtl.zurückschicken.
Einen anerkannten Mangel stellt dann das allerdings nicht da.


----------



## TheRammbock (8. Juli 2010)

Darauf würde das dann ja letztendlich hinauslaufen. Benutzt du das Teil auch als Fernseher?


----------



## Pravasi (8. Juli 2010)

Ich gucke kein Fernsehen,habe das Teil noch nicht einmal eingestellt dafür.
Ich wollte nur die Fernbedienung haben weil ich das Gefummel am Gerät selber leid war.
Also keine Ahnung über die TV-Qualität.


----------



## TheRammbock (8. Juli 2010)

Sooo, dann erstmal dankeschön, das du mit der Helligkeit gespielt hast, das hatte ich im Eifer des 
Gefechtes vergessen. 

Schade, ist hier denn jemand unterwegs der auch den TV-Teil nutzt, ich würde da nähmlich gern meinen Receiver anklemmen ...

Was sagst du über die Qualität im allgemeinen? Gerade was das knarzen bei Bewegungen angeht. Ich hab den auf einem TFT Arm stehen und hauptsächlich wollte ich die Neigung immer wieder ändern müssen. Gibts da Probleme, in Form von nicht schönen Geräuschen?


----------



## ice2009 (8. Juli 2010)

*Danke Für Die Antworten !*

Ich habe mir nun einen Samsung SynchMaster XL2370 LED mit 2ms und ohne InputLag geholt. Aber 23 Zoll reichen völlig aus wie ich bemerke. Die Bildqualität ist sehr gut und die Geschwindigkeit ist wirklich genau richtig für ambitioniertes Gaming.


----------



## Pravasi (8. Juli 2010)

Naja,steht schon sehr statisch bei mir. Wenn ich jetzt mal dran ruckel und drehe knarzt es aber schon. Aber-jetzt kommts:hört sofort wieder auf wenn man loslässt...
Ne,im ernst-wenn ich ihn leicht anstosse und zum schwingen bringe hört man garnix.
Ist so von der "Festigkeit", eher als lockerer einzustufen. Aber das macht ihn bei mir auf dem Tisch nicht instabil. Wenn ich gegen den Tisch kloppe schwingt er leicht aber völlig lautlos.
Aber Neigung ändern? Falls das über den TFT-Arm geht ist gut. Ansonsten hat das Teil den Nachteil,dass man es NICHT verstellen kann. Was wiederum gut gegen das knarzen is...


----------



## TheRammbock (8. Juli 2010)

Ok, das mit der Neigung ist schön Blöd, weil ich ihn nicht am Arm habe, sonder er auf eine Plattform stehen würde, aber gut, das könnte man in den Griff bekommen. 

Ich stehe noch mit einigen in Kontakt, die diesen Monitor haben, bzw. bekommen haben. Hier mal von jemanden ein Auszug: 
*
Ich schick den wieder zurück, weil...
-Reaktionszeit ist mir als PC Monitor zu langsam
-TV Bild geht so... HD sieht klasse aus, aber SD naja... der eingebaute Receiver kann nur bis 466 Mhz empfangen, hab KabelBW und dadurch krieg ich kein MTV und ComedyCentral rein...
-Hab ne PS3 und bei der Darstellung von den 720p sieht der Monitor echt kacke aus
-Das Menü allgemein ist sehr träge
-Hab vom Ton nix erwartet, aber was da aus den "Boxen" kommt ist echt mieß, absolut kein Bass, nicht mal im Ansatz

Alles auf einmal geht halt doch nicht gut, das einzigste was ich sehr gut finde sind die Farben, der Kontrast und die Helligkeit.
*
Wer kann dazu was sagen, oder ist das nur subjektiv?


----------



## FatBoo (8. Juli 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Ok, das mit der Neigung ist schön Blöd, weil ich ihn nicht am Arm habe, sonder er auf eine Plattform stehen würde, aber gut, das könnte man in den Griff bekommen.
> 
> Ich stehe noch mit einigen in Kontakt, die diesen Monitor haben, bzw. bekommen haben. Hier mal von jemanden ein Auszug:
> *
> ...



Sagen wirs mal so: Was hast du denn erwartet?
Für den Preis bekommt man einfach keine Oberklasse. Ein anständiger HD-Receiver ohne großartige Austattung kostet min. 160€
Jetzt soll der verbaute 08/15-Tuner ein tolles Bild liefern? Der verbaute Prozessor soll gutes Upscaling zustande bringen? Boxen mit einer marginalen Bautiefe sollen guten Ton von sich geben?
Entweder du machst den Geldbeutel auf, oder du hast zweiklassige Hardware.

Tipp: Kauf' dir einen anständigen TV samt externem Receiver. Hardware braucht Platz. Wenn man viel in ein Gerät reinstopft, das dann auch noch nix kosten soll, kommt einfach kein überzeugendes Ergebnis zustande. Wie auch?


----------



## OpamitKruecke (8. Juli 2010)

Also bei mir hat es sehr gesummt^^ Hatte aber auch nen 0-Dezibelsystem nahezu


----------



## Pravasi (8. Juli 2010)

@ FatBoo
Genau so läufts

Die boxen bringen es natürlich nicht,klar.
Vom Bild und der Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit her bin ich voll zufrieden.
Auch das Menü finde ich o.k.-zumindest mit der Fernbedienung.
Hatte vorher auch einen 22er Syncmaster und den fand ich nicht schneller. Und das Bild ist sowieso besser,definitiv.
Aber gegen einen echten TV,echte Hifiboxen und einen was weiss ich Profimonitor kommte das Teil bestimmt nicht an.


----------



## TheRammbock (9. Juli 2010)

Machen wir das mal anders, ich hatte dafür schon einen eigenen Thread, aber der zeugte nicht so von Resonanz. WOMIT bin ich nun besser bedient? Mit dem 2770HD (Sound kommt dann so oder so über Anlage) und einem Receiver (HD ist MIR persönlich vollkommen Schnuppe, sowie der eingebaute Tuner auch) oder einem anderen, günstigeren Monitor und einer TV Karte (der Rechner ist 31 im Betrieb)? Für MICH sind 300 Euronen schon ein heiden Geld!

Was möchte ich machen? 

Also, ich bin gelegenheitszocker mit Spaß an der Freude, Skill ist nicht super wichtig. Ich "arbeite" viel am Rechner, Internet, Office, Fotobearbeitung und Videobearbeitung. Dann möchte ich in nicht schlechterer Qualität als es mein jetziger 17" ADI 715 macht, Filme schauen. DVD, muß alles nicht hochauflösend sein. Und da ich eine große Röhre habe, aber diese hier nicht aufstellen will, dacht ich mir, ich guck auch hin und wieder mal fern übder den Monitor. Soooo, ich glaube das waren meins. Voraussetungen habe ich sonst weiter keine. Ok, preislich eben nicht mehr als 300 Glocken.


----------



## FatBoo (9. Juli 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Machen wir das mal anders, ich hatte dafür schon einen eigenen Thread, aber der zeugte nicht so von Resonanz. WOMIT bin ich nun besser bedient? Mit dem 2770HD (Sound kommt dann so oder so über Anlage) und einem Receiver (HD ist MIR persönlich vollkommen Schnuppe, sowie der eingebaute Tuner auch) oder einem anderen, günstigeren Monitor und einer TV Karte (der Rechner ist 31 im Betrieb)? Für MICH sind 300 Euronen schon ein heiden Geld!
> 
> Was möchte ich machen?
> 
> Also, ich bin gelegenheitszocker mit Spaß an der Freude, Skill ist nicht super wichtig. Ich "arbeite" viel am Rechner, Internet, Office, Fotobearbeitung und Videobearbeitung. Dann möchte ich in nicht schlechterer Qualität als es mein jetziger 17" ADI 715 macht, Filme schauen. DVD, muß alles nicht hochauflösend sein. Und da ich eine große Röhre habe, aber diese hier nicht aufstellen will, dacht ich mir, ich guck auch hin und wieder mal fern übder den Monitor. Soooo, ich glaube das waren meins. Voraussetungen habe ich sonst weiter keine. Ok, preislich eben nicht mehr als 300 Glocken.



Wenn 300€ dann das:

LG W2220P TFT/LCD-Monitor: LCD/TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Smart MX 83 HDTV-Receiver, HDMI-Receiver: DVB-C-Receiver Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Ich denke mehr geht nicht bei dem Budget... Monitor sollte für deine Ansprüche besser geeignet sein, als ein TN-Panel.
Receiver ist vom P/L-Verhältnis super und sollte "nur zum gucken" auf dem Monitor ausreichen.


----------



## TheRammbock (15. Juli 2010)

Ich möchte das ganze nochmal aufwärmen. 

Also, ich bin zu dem Entschluß gekommen, da ich ja bei Hybrid-Monitoren Abstriche sowohl in der TV Funktion ebenso wie bei den Monitorfunktionen machen muß, das es ein reiner Monitor werden soll. Für was halbes ist mir mein Geld zu schade. So groß wie möglich soll er sein und wird mit einer 5770 befeuert. TV kommt dann über TV-Karte.

Was es denn nun aber letztendlich für ein Monitor wird, steht immer noch in den Sternen.


----------

